# explore the decadance of the las vegas underground



## ozztron30 (Jan 8, 2008)

strodes reclaim miles of las vegas underground last night...taking miles of tunnels and open storm/water retention centers...as well as reclaiming the "abandoned" golf driving course...we spent hours there...roof,ground,and everything else you could imagine was explored by our group...CALLING ALL LAS VEGANS IF IN THE AREA CONTACT STRODES TO EXPLORE THINGS ONLY KNOWN BY WORKERS...


----------



## slavery (Jan 11, 2008)

strode *F* reporting! ... are you drunk? *get the fuck out of my office!*


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 12, 2008)

groan... this doesn't belong in the stories section. moved.


----------



## rideitlikeyoustoleit (Jan 18, 2008)

slavery said:


> strode *F* reporting! ... are you drunk? *get the fuck out of my office!*



This made me laugh so hard!


----------



## ozztron30 (Jan 20, 2008)

strodes are all drunk "mr. strode f" because they drink for free!...dont make me rom-ni-tize you


----------



## slavery (Jan 23, 2008)

let me tell you a little something about nothing, i was there when the strodes fought back! 

throw that shit to the obamatons motherfucker!


----------



## Mouse (Jan 23, 2008)

strode?



sorry, I'm showing my ignorance but I have no clue what this is.


----------



## slavery (Jan 24, 2008)

something about decentralized communist people, i was too drunk at orientation to rember... i hang around for their health plan


----------



## Clit Comander (Jan 24, 2008)

strodarian socialist's


----------

